# ~1 liter Shrimp Tank(New berry!)



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

This is was originally just a shot to grow moss in a window seal. I added about half the size of a golf ball of singapore moss that had been eaten to almost nothing by scuds. I added 1 drop of fertz everyday for about a month then i added 7 baby shrimp about 4 months ago. I have continued to add fertz and I have even had a berried shrimp in there. The babies from that berry are almost full size now. This tank has never had a water change, only top offs when i feel needed.
































More pics to come, and maybe a video!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice work! how many hours of light does it get each day?


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Idk how ever much the sun gets to it, id say around 4 hours of full sun.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

very, very cool little pico you have here! I'd love a farther away shot to see what the whole thing looks like with the branch (or plant?) sticking out of it!


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

As the water evaporates and you continue to top it off, the water will become harder and harder since the minerals remain behind. Eventually that will most likely kill your shrimp, so I would recommend a regular water change to keep them happy. Also, you don't know which ferts are being used by your moss or to what degree. Unused ferts can eventually build up to toxic levels, which is why a typical fert routine includes a weekly 50% water change.
Better safe than sorry!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Aphyosemion
Thanks for the advice! Im going to do a water change on it every two weeks from now on. 

Karackle
Its a branch sticking out, and i will get a full shot either later today or tomorrow!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

New pictures.:icon_smil


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

very cool! I definitely hadn't realized that was an old soda bottle! good use of recycling!!!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah it works great and pretty much free.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Newly Berried Female!








Cherries will breed no matter what.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, that is very, very cool! I want to do something like that now! Especially since my tank is multiplying with baby shrimp! Now I must find a nice glass square or cylinder vase!


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

I'm so glad to know that Cherries could breed in your small and cost home! Because my tank is small too


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

chiefroastbeef
Its easy, just cut a 2 liter in half.


----------



## rj55021 (Apr 4, 2011)

Question,

For Shrimps, do we need a filter or any source of oxygen?

Thanks


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes you do and i highly recommend to have a sponge filter. This tank does not simply because it is too small for one, if it did it would cause too much current. As for oxygen, just keep plants and mosses and you should do just fine.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Yet another berry discovered yesterday! Moss is doing great since summer has really started, its almost at the water line!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

yay for berried ladies!!! WOOHOO!!!! :biggrin: 

Very cool about the moss too, yay for summer sunlight!!! roud:


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Heck yeah! Ill take some pictures of it Sunday!


----------

